# No friends?



## DeviantChaos (Jun 13, 2017)

The last time I had a friend was in 5th grade and i'm 23 now. I feel so pathetic sometimes because I read a lot of post on the internet about people who have no friends but they usually turn out having 1 or 2 just not as many as they like. I have literally zero and have been that way for a while. I've sat alone at lunch since the sixth grade. I'm not here to get sympathy just really here to vent I have no one to tell. My only friend,my grandma died a few weeks ago and that was the only person who'd talk to me and want to see me everyday. Idk i've given up on friendship, really is no such thing. I mean most people who have no friends at least have a gf or bf. I don't have any of that. Anyway just gonna leave this here, just wanted to get my thoughts out.


----------



## Red2N (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandma, I send my condolences. Do you have any other family? Do you still study? Work? I'm happy to talk if you need to speak to somebody.


----------



## KatieEmerald (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm sorry about your Grandma  As for friends, I find that when you have zero that is the hardest time to make them. So don't beat yourself up because it's totally understandable. But it is not impossible to make friends, it just requires some effort on your part if you care about it. Many people will primarily make friends at work, especially if you care about the work you do because it will provide commonality with your coworkers. So make sure you're being friendly at your job, if you have one, or if not maybe consider looking for a job where you can be social. The next best way is to pursue activities - find a book club, join a sport or martial art...there are also sites for people to make friends, one is called Meetup and I've actually heard of people reaching out on websites like Craigslist to make friends. All of these things take some effort but it will be worth it, especially because if nothing else getting a good job and fun activities will improve your life anyway.
Also, something I've realized lately is that making friends depends on the type of person you are projecting. If you think of yourself as unlikable and friendless, you might be making that a reality. You have to think of yourself as a person who is likable and deserving of friendship before it will happen for you. Not an easy feat, of course, but with some hard work (and maybe therapy) you can turn your attitude around.
I hope that helps!


----------

